# Percentage of Riders who rate and/or tip



## Kelly Q (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm a new driver, only about a dozen fares. I've received no ratings at all, and only one tip (cash). Only a dozen rides, so I'm not concerned yet. 

About what percentage of fares post ratings and/or tip?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

50% rate. 10% tip.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

10% tip??? Hell no I average around 25% tips


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

over time, about 40-50% rate; uber tipping is rare like less than 10%, while lyft tipping is common (50%); also, if you're a solid driver, you'll end up around 94% 5*...there is roughly about 6% who just won't like you for whatever their reasoning, no matter how well you drove them or how nice your car is

the new rating system changes might perhaps raise the % who rate


----------



## emillsguitar (Nov 22, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> 10% tip??? Hell no I average around 25% tips


It depends on where you are. I get about 10% as well...


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

"I'll leave a tip on the app..."
Equals a 2.7% probability rate.


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

50% rate. Less than 10% tip, but I drive in a small college town.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

It probably differs based on city and drive time. I'm in Seattle and I only drive during morning and evening commute times (on my way to/from work). I've been rated on about 45% of trips, and I get tips on almost 20% of rides.

Keep in mind that your ratings may not show up for a day or two, so if you just started and did 12 trips on your first day you won't have seen the ratings yet.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ratings 80-90%, especially if they are unhappy

Tips 5-10% uber, 25-50% Lyft


----------



## bigdaddybondo (Oct 10, 2017)

unPat said:


> 50% rate. 10% tip.


Id say thats reasoably close


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

50% rate. 5% tip, if that.


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

2Cents said:


> "I'll leave a tip on the app..."
> Equals a 2.7% probability rate.


at least they feel enough shame to say it though

i don't get why uber ever discouraged tipping, the uber delivery wasn't really worth it without tipping, but it seemed like they started paying more, why wouldn't uber ENCOURAGE tipping so they don't have to pay drivers more? that seems insane to me. maybe they want to cover something up, demographicly.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

30% Rate 
8-12% Tip

Lately I’ve been getting tips from 30% on Lyft... not counting NYE.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I average about 33% on people that tip.
Occasionally higher. This last week 47% tipped me.


----------



## dave_guy (Aug 2, 2017)

Kelly Q said:


> I'm a new driver, only about a dozen fares. I've received no ratings at all, and only one tip (cash). Only a dozen rides, so I'm not concerned yet.
> 
> About what percentage of fares post ratings and/or tip?


about 40% rate
About 5% of people tip
I have done 1000 rides
4.94 rating Hamilton/ Burlington


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

2Cents said:


> "I'll leave a tip on the app..."
> Equals a 2.7% probability rate.


I used to think this was a tip-off that no tip was coming as well. But keep an eye on past days. Often these tips show up the following morning.

Also, although I find men to be slightly better tippers than women, women are far more likely to keep their word after ending the ride.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> 10% tip??? Hell no I average around 25% tips


 it is only based on what they think of you. san diego is also more affluent is it not?



dave_guy said:


> about 40% rate
> About 5% of people tip
> I have done 1000 rides
> 4.94 rating Hamilton/ Burlington


are people here supposed t o know where that is? hehe.



JesusisLord777 said:


> I average about 33% on people that tip.
> Occasionally higher. This last week 47% tipped me.


so what are you doing right?



Kelly Q said:


> I'm a new driver, only about a dozen fares. I've received no ratings at all, and only one tip (cash). Only a dozen rides, so I'm not concerned yet.
> 
> About what percentage of fares post ratings and/or tip?


It is only based on what people want to give you nothing more. My first uber meeting a guy who has been working weekends for a long time said no one tips. He's got 4 tips. I've got more than him already in 36 rides. He looked and sounded like everyone else there. you have to stand out like any other job



RideshareSpectrum said:


> 30% Rate
> 8-12% Tip
> 
> Lately I've been getting tips from 30% on Lyft... not counting NYE.


dats good math you done corky...


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Kelly Q said:


> I'm a new driver, only about a dozen fares. I've received no ratings at all, and only one tip (cash). Only a dozen rides, so I'm not concerned yet.
> 
> About what percentage of fares post ratings and/or tip?


Soon enough you'll realize the only stat that counts: 
100% of them are paxholes!


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Out of 4k trips..
30% rated me..
About 10% tipped.. the one who rated me..

When you starting..
Rating is very important as it can go up and down very quickly..
After 2k trips.. you will not care about rating.

The people who tips..
I did something for them..
Either having nice convo or helped opening trunk..


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

aarondavid1010 said:


> dats good math you done corky...


I was a theoretical mathematician before I became a *rideshareretawt*... err.. before I started driving UberLyft.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

aarondavid1010 said:


> it is only based on what they think of you. san diego is also more affluent is it not?
> 
> are people here supposed t o know where that is? hehe.
> 
> ...


Well... It's simple, really. I always dress nice. Usually I'll wear a nice suit, (unless it's too hot, then I'll ditch the sport coat), and I always try and open the door for people, if possible.

My car is ALWAYS clean. I use a monthly subscription to a full service car wash, and will take it in every day, unless it's raining/snowing/etc. If someone tracks something in, then I'll try and resolve it before the next customer.

I endeavor to read people and give them what they want. If they want to talk, then I strive to give them great conversation, but if they don't, then I just stay quiet and let them relax.

I don't play music while I'm diving someone, unless requested, and then I try and let the customer dictate the music, (I use Sirius Xm in this case, but I don't have people request music very often)

I don't use my phone for directions, unless necessary. I prefer to use a newer model Garmin, in most cases.

I allow people to make quick stops, or drive-thru runs, providing it's reasonable, and people don't eat in my car. I haven't had any problems with people waiting until they got to their destination to eat.

I don't offer water, or mints, or Iphone chargers. (Although I have given someone a stick of gum on a few occasions.)

Basically just treat everyone with respect, and go the extra mile for people.

I do recommend a leather interior, however. I don't think that the car model is all that important, but it needs to be clean, and people do appreciate leather.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I basically do the same as you and it's still 50 %. 10%. I guess it must be my cloth seats lol


----------

